# Seeking Rental URBAN Homestead/Citystead In LAS VEGAS



## happyhomestead (Jan 19, 2011)

I would eventually like to move out of Las Vegas in the next two years, maybe even before then depending on circumstances. My lease is due soon and I am keeping my eye open for the perfect urban homestead rental in Las Vegas. 

I do not need a gargantuate home, but I would love a 2-3 bedroom ranch style home with a decent sized yard and garage. I have two dogs and the yard is an absolute must for them and for gardening, etc. I have been keeping my eye on this rental (link below) and although it is older construction for Vegas standards, I think it is perfect! The yard could use some work, but for the next two years it seems cozy. It is also very affordable. I refuse to pay more then $800 per month for a rental home of this style, and thanks to the economy, house rentals are not hard to find at that price here! It is also close to lake mead which is my biggest source for recreation, canoeing camping and fishing. I think something like this would be perfect! I love it and I hope it is available in a month or two. It has been on the site for a while! Crosses my fingers!

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2285-Sabroso-St_Las-Vegas_NV_89156_M19982-98354

Your thoughts?

If anyone out there has a property for rent in Las Vegas that would be suitable for urban homesteading please let me know. I am moving in 2-3 months. I reallyyyyyyyy hope the one listed is still available, you never know but I am absolutely in love with it!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Gosh. I'd think that for $800 a month, you could buy something in Las Vegas instead of renting.

Especially since the further out you get, the lower the prices are, and if you want enough land to grow plants or animals, you will have to be out on the outskirts.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not so sure what the future holds here. There's another serious round of foreclosures happening right now. There are three houses within a block of me up for auction at the trustee sale soon, including a house next door. We may have more people leave Las Vegas before this thing is over.


----------



## happyhomestead (Jan 19, 2011)

I do not want to settle down for good in VEGAS. I have lived here 6 years, hubby going on 15 years. We would like to move out of state, and buy in the future. Now is not the time to buy for us.. but a rental where we while we still reside in the city for the next year or two is perfect for us.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

happyhomestead said:


> I do not want to settle down for good in VEGAS. I have lived here 6 years, hubby going on 15 years. We would like to move out of state, and buy in the future. Now is not the time to buy for us.. but a rental where we while we still reside in the city for the next year or two is perfect for us.


I was really happy up in Elko. If it weren't for my friend's health I would still be there.

I bought my land (2+ acres) for $800 with power next door. I was maybe 10 miles east of town near a freeway exit. Snow never kept us from getting around. We were in a dedicated subdivision, with road & utility rights of way.

You really should take a drive up north to Elko. There are more vacant parcels in Elko County than there are people living in Elko County. I know a lot about the land situation around there because I used to be an eBay land vendor. There are good logical reasons for all the cheap land too.


----------

